# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  قصيدة عيب تقول يوسف الصبيحاوي وسيد حيدر الموسوي تصوير واخراج حيدر الزيرجاوي

## لاطم على فاطم 2

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته











اتمنى انكم بخير,,









قصيدة جديده ورائعة ان شاء الله تنال استحسانكم







القصيده بعنوان : عيب تكَول

اداء الرادود الحسيني : سيد حيدر الموسوي و يوسف الصبيحاوي

كلمات الشاعر الحسيني : سيد علي الموسوي

الهندسة الصوتية والتوزيع : يوسف الصبيحاوي

مونتاج وتصوير : حيدر الزيرجاوي


انتاج مؤسسة الخليج الثقافية ادارة الانتاج بشار الساعدي



للتحميل 



http://www.mediafire.com/?5dejhfxsch5vroj



للمشاهدة

تصوير ومونتاج حيدر الزيرجاوي

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQbKj...layer_embedded










,, كل الشكر لموفر القصيدهـ 
الأخ الكريم : محمد السفير


إن شاء الله القادم قريب









نسألكم الدعاء









بالتوفيق

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*امممممم

عيب تقول .. حلوه 
كل عام وانتم بخير وجميع الامة الاسلامية بخير يارب 
يحفط كل العراقين في هذا العيد وكل عيد من كل شر  

((لاطم على فاطم 
كل عيد وانت لربك طايع 
ما ننحرم من جديدك 
موفق*

----------


## لاطم على فاطم 2

الله يسلمش اختي العزيزة 

ويحفظش انتي بعد ان شاء الله

ومشكورة على ردج الجميل ومرورش الرائع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم العافية

----------


## لاطم على فاطم 2

الله يسلمكم ويعافيكم

ومشكورين على المرور

----------

